# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  نص قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات رقم 20 لسنة 1991

## هيثم الفقى

نص قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات رقم 20 لسنة 1991 
قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات 




الباب الأول تعريفات ومبادئ عامة 

الفصل الأول : تعريفات 

مادة (1) : يسمى هذا القانون "قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات". 

مادة (2) : لأغراض تطبيق هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات التالية المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها مالم تدل القرينة على خلاف ذلك : 

-الصحافة : مهنة البحث عن الحقائق والمعلومات والأخبار وجمعها أو ترجمة المقالات والأعمدة والتحقيقات والتحليلات وإعداد البرامج والتعليقات والرسم الكاريكاتيري والتصوير والإخراج الصحفي والمراجعة وكتابة العناوين عبر وسائل الاتصال المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية. 

- الصحيفة : كل جريدة أو مجلة تصدر باسم واحد بصفة دورية في مواعيد منتظمة بقصد التداول العام. 

-الصحفي : من يمارس بصفة مستمرة مهنة الصحافة المقروءة أو المسموعة أو المرئية أو في وكالة أنباء يمنية أو أجنبية تعمل في اليمن وذلك كمورد رئيسي للرزق. 

- وكالة الأنباء : مؤسسة صحفية تتولى رصد الأخبار والبحث عنها وإعداد التقارير الإخبارية وإنتاج التحقيقات والتحليلات المكتوبة والمصورة وبثها عبر وسائل متعددة. 

- المطبعة : كل آلة أو مجموعة آلات أو جهاز أعد لطبع أو تسجيل الكلمات أو الرسومات أو الصور بقصد نشرها أو تداولها، ولا يشمل ذلك الجهاز المعد للتصوير الشمسي ولا الآلات الكاتبة العادية والأجهزة التي تستعمل لسحب صور الوثائق والمستندات. 

- دار النشر : الجهة التي تتولى إعداد المطبوعات للطبع وإخراجها للنشر والتوزيع والاتجار بها. 

-الناشر : ذلك الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي يتولى نشر أي مطبوعات ويلزم بتدوين إسمه عليه. 

- الموزع : هو الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي يتخذ من الاتجار ببيع وتوزيع الصحف والمطبوعات وعرضها للتداول كمهنة له. 

- المطبوعات : كل الكتابات والرسوم وأشرطة التسجيل الصوتية أو المرئية أو القطع الموسيقية أو الصور الشمسية متى نقلت بطرق علمية أو تقنية حديثة أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير القابلة للتداول. 

- التداول العام : عرض الصحف والمجلات والمطبوعات للبيع أو التوزيع أو عرضها على واجهات المحال أو أي عمل آخر يجعلها بوجه من الوجوه في متناول الجمهور. 

- المكتبة : المكان المعد لعرض وبيع المطبوعات من كتب ومجلات وصحف وغيرها. 

- المكتبة الوطنية : هي المكان المعد لحفظ الكتب والمخطوطات التراثية وهي محل إيداع كل مطبوعة منتظم وغير منتظم. 

- الإيداع : حفظ المطبوعات وقيده لدى جهة الإيداع. 

الفصل الثاني: مبادئ عامة 

مادة (3) : حرية المعرفة والفكر والصحافة والتعبير والاتصال والحصول على المعلومات حق من حقوق المواطنين لضمان الإعراب عن فكرهم بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو الرسم أو بأية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التعبير وهي مكفولة لجميع المواطنين وفق أحكام الدستور، وما تنص عليه أحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة (4) : الصحافة المستقلة تمارس رسالتها بحرية في خدمة المجتمع وتكوين الرأي العام والتعبير عن اتجاهها بمختلف وسائل التعبير في إطار العقيدة الإسلامية والأسس الدستورية للمجتمع والدولة وأهداف الثورة اليمنية وتعميق الوحدة ولا يجوز التعرض لنشاطها إلا وفقاً لأحكام القانون. 

مادة (5): الصحافة حرة فيما تنشره وحرة في استقاء الأنباء والمعلومات من مصادرها وهي مسؤولة عما تنشره في حدود القانون. 

مادة (6) : حماية حقوق الصحفيين والمبدعين وتوفير الضمانات القانونية اللازمة لممارسة المهنة وحقهم في التعبير دون تعرضهم لأي مسألة غير قانونية يكفلها القانون، مالم تكن بالمخالفة. 

الباب الثاني 

شروط العمل الصحفي وحقوق وواجبات الصحفيين وشروط عمل الصحفيين العرب والأجانب 

الفصل الأول : شروط العمل في الصحافة 

مادة (7) : يشترط في من يزاول العمل الصحفي مايلي : 

1- أن يكون يمني الجنسية. 

2- أن لا يقل عمره عن واحد وعشرين عاماً. 

3- أن يكون كامل الأهلية. 

4- أن لا يكون قد صدر ضده حكم قضائي في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة مالم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره وفقاً لأحكام القانون. 

5- أن يكون حاصلاً على مؤهل دراسي من كلية أو معهد أو لديه خبرة في المساهمة في العمل الصحفي مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات. 

6- أن يزاول العمل الصحفي مزاولة فعلية مستمرة. 

مادة (8) : يشترط في رئيس تحرير الصحيفة إضافة إلى الشروط الواردة في المادة السابعة ما يلي: 

1- أن لا يكون عاملاً لدى دولة أجنبية. 

2- ألا يقل سنة عن خمسة وعشرين عاماً. 

3- أن يكون متقناً للغة التي تصدر بها الصحيفة. 

4- أن تكون لديه دراية وخبرة في العمل الصحفي لا تقل عن خمس سنوات بالنسبة لحامل التخصصات الصحفية وثمان سنوات بالنسبة لغيرهام. 

5- أن يكون متفرغاً لعمله. 

مادة (9) : يفقد الصحفي صفته الصحفية في الأحوال التالية : 

1- إذا فقد شرطاً من الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (7) من هذا القانون. 

2- إذا فصل من عمله طبقاً للقانون لارتكابه جريمة مخلة بشرف المهنة. 

3- إذا ترك العمل في مجال الصحافة باختياره وانتقل إلى مجال آخر. 

مادة (10) : 

1- تمنح وزارة الإعلام بطاقة التسهيلات الصحفية وتمنح نقابة الصحفيين اليمنيين بطاقة المهنة، ويشترط فيمن تمنح له إضافة لما نصت عليه المادة السابعة توفر أحد الشروط التالية: 

أ-أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة جامعية من كلية الصحافة أو الإعلام أو معهد عال للصحافة أو الإعلام مع خبرة لا تقل عن عام في مجال الصحافة. 

ب-أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة جامعية من إحدى الكليات أو المعاهد مع خبرة لا تقل عن عامين في مجال الصحافة. 

ج-أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها مع خبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات في العمل الصحفي . 

د- أن تكون لدية خبرة كافية في مجال الصحافة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات. 

2- يُحدد شكل البطاقة وبياناتها وطريقة منحها وتجديدها وسحبها وإلغائها بلائحة يصدرها وزير الإعلام. 

مادة (11) : يتمتع حامل البطاقة الصحفية بكافة التسهيلات والمزايا التي تقدمها أجهزة الدولة للصحفيين بموجب قرار من مجلس الوزراء. 

مادة (12) : مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (10) من هذا القانون يقدم طلب الحصول على بطاقة التسهيلات الصحفية إلى وزارة الإعلام مؤيداً بالوثائق اللازمة، وفي حال الرفض المسبب للطلب أو مضي ثلاثين يوماً دون رد، لصاحب الطلب حق اللجوء إلى القضاء خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بالرفض أو مضي الثلاثين يوماً دون رد. 

الفصل الثاني: حقوق وواجبات الصحفيين 

مادة(13) : لا يجوز مساءلة الصحفي عن الرأي الذي يصدر عنه أو المعلومات الصحفية التي ينشرها وأن لا يكون ذلك سبباً للإضرار به مالم يكن فعله مخالفاً للقانون. 

مادة(14): للصحفي الحق في الحصول على المعلومات والأنباء والبيانات والإحصائيات من مصادرها وله حق نشرها أو عدم نشرها والاحتفاظ بسرية مصادر معلوماته ولا يجوز إجباره على إفشاء مصادره طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة(15): للصحفي الحق في الامتناع عن الكتابة أو إعداد مواد صحفية تتنافى مع معتقداته وآرائه وما لا يرضها ضميره الصحفي وله حق التعقيب فيما يراه مناسباً لإيضاح رأيه والتعبير عن وجهة نظر بغض النظر عن اختلاف الرأي والاجتهادات الفكرية وذلك في إطار أحكام الدستور ومبادئه. 

مادة (16) : للصحفي حق الإطلاع على التقارير الرسمية والحقائق والمعلومات والبيانات وتلزم الجهة المتوفرة لديها بتمكينه من الإطلاع عليها والاستفادة منها . 

مادة (17) : 

أ-للصحفي الحق في أن يكون مراسلاً لوسيلة واحدة أو أكثر من وسائل الإعلام العربية والأجنبية شريطة حصوله على ترخيص كتابي من وزارة الإعلام يجدد كل عامين. 

ب- للصحفي الحق في تغطية أي حدث محلي او عربي أو عالمي بصرف النظر عن طبيعة العلاقات الرسمية التي تربط الدولة بموقع الحدث. 

مادة (18) : لا يجوز فصل الصحفي أو نقله إلى عمل غير صحفي أو إيقافه عن العمل أو منعه عن الكتابة أو محاسبته إلا في الحدود التي يجيزها القانون والأنظمة النافذة. 

مادة (19): للصحفي الحق في حماية حقوقه من خلال إطاره النقابي وبالوسائل المشروعة والمكلفة دستورياً وقانونيا أو اللجوء إلى القضاء مباشرة بما يتفق والأحكام النافذة. 

مادة (20): يلتزم الصحفي فيما ينشره بمبادئ وأهداف الثورة اليمنية وأسس الدستور وبما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون! 

مادة (21): يلتزم الصحفي بشرف المهنة ومواثيق العمل الصحفي ويعتبر إخلالاً بها تهديد المواطنين بأي صفة عن طريق الصحافة. 

مادة (22) يلتزم الصحفي باحترام كرامة وسمعة الأفراد والأسر ودخائل الحياة الخاصة فيما ينشره من قضايا ذات صلة بالمصلحة العامة. 

مادة (23): يلتزم الصحفي بالحصول على المعلومات والحقائق من مصادرها الموثوقة ونقلها الجماهير نقلاً صادقاً وأميناً وإيصالها السريع وعدم حجبها. 

مادة (24): يمتنع الصحفي عن نشر المعلومات غير الموثوق بصحتها أو تشويه المعلومات الصحيحة أو نسبة أقوال أو أفعال إلى شخص أو جهة دون التحقق من صحة نسبتها، بالإضافة إلى أقوال صادرة عن شخص أو جهة دون الرجوع اليها. 

مادة (25): يلتزم الصحفي بالامتناع عن استغلال مهنته لأغراض ومنافع شخصية غير مشروعة ولا يجوز ابتزاز الأفراد أو الشخصيات الاعتبارية العامة أو الخاصة بغرض الحصول على فائدة مالية أو منفعة خاصة له أو للغير. 

مادة (26): لا يجوز للصحفي قبول أي إعانات أو هبات أو تبرعات أو مزايا خاصة بطريقة غير مشروعة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة من أي جه كانت. 

الفصل الثالث: شروط عمل الصحفيين العرب والأجانب 

مادة (27): يعتمد الصحفي كمراسل لواحدة أو أكثر من وسائل الإعلام الجماهيري للحكومات أو الهيئات العربية والأجنبية بعد منحه بطاقة المراسل المعتمد. 

مادة (28): لوزارة الإعلام إعتماد الصحفيين العرب والاجانب مراسلين للصحف ووكالات الأنباء ومحطات الإذاعة والتلفزيون العربية والأجنبية لمدة عام قابل للتجديد لممارسة عملهم الصحفي داخل البلاد عملاً بمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل وللوزارة رفض أو إلغاء إعتمادهم. 

مادة (29): يتمتع الصحفيون العرب والأجانب ومراسلوا وسائل الاعلام المعتمدون في الجمهورية اليمنية بالحقوق الأتية: 

1- حق الإقامة لهم ولأفراد أسرهم. 

2- حق الحصول على تأشيرة دخول لهم ولأفراد أسرهم. 

3- فتح مكتب بموافقة وزارة الاعلام. 

4- القيام برحلات إستطلاعية في أنحاء البلاد بعد إشعار وزارة الإعلام بذلك. 

5- المزايا والتسهيلات التي تحددها اللائحة المنظمة لذلك. 

مادة (30): 

1- يلتزم الصحفيون ومراسلوا الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الأخرى والعاملون في الصحف اليمنية التقيد بالقوانين والأنظمة النافذة وإحترام سيادة وإستقلال البلاد وعقيدة وشريعة وأخلاق وعادات وتقاليد الشعب اليمني، وعدم القيام بأي نشاط من شأنه أن يلحق أضرار بأمن البلاد. 

2- يلتزم الصحفيون المذكورون في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة بتجميع المعلومات والأخبار بالطرق المشروعة. 

مادة(31): لوزارة الإعلام الحق في منح بطاقة للصحفي المراسل المعتمد أو إلغائها أو سحبها أو عدم تجديدها أو إلغاء الترخيص بدون إبداء الأسباب ويترتب على ذلك سقوط إقامة الصحفي في البلاد مالم يكون هناك سبب قانوني آخر للإقامة، ولا تخرج عن نصوص هذا القانون. 

مادة(32): يصدر وزير الإعلام لائحة يحدد فيها شروط عمل ونشاط الصحفيين العرب والأجانب لدى الصحافة اليمنية المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية ووكالة الأنباء. <!-- pagebreak --> 

الباب الثالث تنظيم نشاط الصحف والمجلات 

الفصل الاول: إصدار وملكية الصحف والمجلات 

مادة (33): حق إصدار الصحف والمجلات وملكيتها مكفول للمواطنين وللأحزاب السياسية المصرح لها والأفراد والأشخاص الإعتبارية العامة والمنظمات الجماهيرية والإبداعية والوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون . 

مادة (34): على كل من يرغب في إصدار صحيفة أو مجلة أن يقدم طلباً كتابياً إلى وزير الإعلام مشتملاً على البيانات التالية:- 

1- الإسم الرباعي واللقب لطالب الترخيص ومحل إقامة. 

2- الإسم الرباعي لرئيس التحرير المسؤول والمحرريين المسؤولين والناشرين إن وجدوا ولقب كل منهم ومحل الإقامة ومؤهلاتهم. 

3- إسم المطبعة التي تطبع فيها إن لم يكن لديه مطبعة خاصة. 

4- إسم الصحيفة أو المجلة واللغة التي ستصدر بها وبمواعيد إصدارها وصفاتها وعنوانها، ولا يجوز أن يكون إسم الصحيفة أو المجلة مماثلاً لإسم صحيفة أو مجلة أخرى سبقتها في الصدور وما زالت قائمة قانونياً. 

5- شعار الصحيفة أو المجلة سواء كان رسمياً أو كتابة أو كليهما معا ولا يجوز أن يكون الشعار مطابقاً لشعار صحيفة أو مجلة أخرى سبقتها في الصدور ولا زالت قائمة قانونياً. 

6- بيان رأس المال للصحيفة أو المجلة وإسم البنك الذي تتعامل معه وفقاً لما تحدده اللائحة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (5) من المادة (46) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (35): يتضمن قرار وزير الإعلام بالترخيص الخاص بإنشاء صحيفة أو مجلة البيانات التالية: 

1- إسم الصحيفة أو المجلة. 

2- عنوانها. 

3- المطبعة الخاصة بها إن وجدت وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

4- صفتها إن كانت سياسية أو إقتصادية إجتماعية أو ثقافية فنية أو غير ذلك. 

5- مواعيد الصدور. 

6- رئيس تحريرها المسؤول. 

مادة( 36): 

1- يمنح وزير الإعلام الترخيص بإنشاء صحيفة أو مجلة لكل من إستكمل الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

2- يجوز لمن رفض طلبه بإنشاء صحيفة أو مجلة التظلم من القرار أمام القضاء خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بالرفض أو مضي الثلاثين يوما دون رد. 

مادة (37): يعتبر ترخيص الصحيفة أو المجلة لاغيا في الأحوال التالية : 

1- حدوث تغيير في البيانات التي تضمنها الترخيص دون إخطار الوزارة في مدة أقصاها عشرة أيام. 

2- إذا لم تصدر الصحيفة اليومية بإنتظام خلال ثلاثة أشهر أو الأسبوعية خلال أربعة أشهر أو المجلة الشهرية خلال ستة أشهر والفصلية خلال عام. 

3- اذا لم تصدر الصحيفة أو المجلة خلال الستة الأشهر التالية لصدور الترخيص الخاص بها. 

4- اذا طلب صاحبها إلغاء الترخيص. 

5- اذا زالت الشخصية الإعتبارية المرخص لها إصدار الصحيفة. 

6- في حالة وفاة مالكها ولم يتمكن الورثة من إصدارها بإنتظام خلال عام من يوم الوفاة. 

مادة (38): يجوز دمج صحيفتين أو أكثر من الصحف وفي هذه الحالة تلغى التراخيص السابقة بإصدار الصحف المدمجة ويتعين إتخاذ إجراءات الحصول على ترخيص صحيفة واحدة جديدة. 

مادة (39): 

1- يلزم المرخص له في إصدار الصحيفة أو المجلة أو من يمثله إخطار وزارة الإعلام كتابة بكل تغيير يطرأ على البيانات التي يتضمنها طلب الترخيص وذلك قبل حدوثه بأسبوع على الأقل مالم يكن التغيير قد طرأ على وجه غير متوقع فيجب الإخطار خلال أسبوع على الاكثر من تاريخه حدوثه. 

2- إذا تعلق التغيير بتعيين رئيس تحرير جديد فتطبق الشروط المطلوب توافرها في رئيس التحرير والإعلان في ذات الصحيفة او المجلة، كما يتعين النشر عن التغيير في إحدى وسائل النشر المقروءة اذا كان التغيير لإسم الصحيفة أو المجلة أو شعارها أو صاحبها. 

مادة (40): يستثنى من أحكام المادتين (34 و35) الأحزاب والمنظمات الجماهيري والإبداعية والوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية في إصدار صحفها ومجلاتها ونشراتها. 

مادة (41): تلتزم الأحزاب والمنظمات الجماهيرية والإبداعية والوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية بتقديم إسم رئيس التحرير المسؤول وطاقمها الصحفي، والإفادة بأي تغيير أو تعديل خلال عشرة أيام من حدوثه وتسليمه لوزارة الإعلام. وتلتزم الجهات المذكورة في هذه المادة بتسجيل صحفها ومجلاتها ونشراتها الخاصة بها لدى وزارة الإعلام. 

مادة (42): يتحمل رئيس التحرير المسؤول المسؤولية الكاملة عن كل ما ينشر في صحف الأحزاب والمنظمات الجماهيرية والإبداعية والمؤسسات الحكومية وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة (43): يجب أن يكون لكل صحيفة أو مجلة رئيس تحرير مسؤول مباشرة عما ينشر فيها ويشرف إشرافاً فعلياً على كل محتوياتها، كما يكون له عدد من المحررين المسؤولين أمامه ويشرف كل منهم إشرافاً فعلياً على قسم معين من أقسامها، ويجوز لمالك الصحيفة أن يكون رئيس للتحرير أو محرراً مسؤولاً اذا توفرت فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

مادة(44): يجب أن تشمل الصحيفة أو المجلة اسم رئيس تحريرها المسؤول وناشرها إن وجد وإسم المطبعة التي تطبع فيها وذلك بشكل ظاهر على كل نسخة، وكذا تاريخ صدورها وقيمة الإشتراك فيها وبسعر النسخة الواحدة ومواعيد الصدور. 

مادة (45): يجوز إصدار ملحق للصحيفة أو المجلة على أن يطلق عليه إسم المطبوع الأصلي ويذكر في الصحفة الأولى منها بأنه ملحق لها. 

مادة (46): يشترط في مالك الصحيفة أو المجلة توافر الشروط التالية: 

1- أن يكون يمني الجنسية. 

2- أن يكون كامل الأهلية. 

3- أن لا يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه قضائياً في جريمة جنائية مخلة بالشرف والأمانة مالم يكن قد رد إليه إعتباره وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

4- اذا كان المالك مؤسسة أو شركة مساهمة يجب أن تكون إسهمها أسمية ومملوكة ليمنيين فقط. 

5- ان يكون للصحيفة أو المجلة رأس مال تحدده اللائحة التي يصدرها وزير الإعلام ويستثنى من ذلك الصحف والمجلات التي تصدرها الأحزاب والمنظمات الجماهيرية والإبداعية والهيئات الحكومية. 

مادة (47): 

1- يجوز لمالك الصحيفة التنازل عن ملكيتها إلى جهة أو أحد المواطنين المستوفين الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وذلك بموافقة كتابية من وزير الاعلام. 

2- يلتزم المتنازل ان يقدم إلى وزير الاعلام طلباً بذلك مشتملاً على البيانات والوثائق التي تؤكد توفر الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في المتنازل إليه. 

مادة (48) : للصحيفة الحق في أن تنشر مقالات بأسماء مستعارة بناء على طلب صاحبها شريطة أن يكون الإسم الحقيقي والكامل موجوداً لدى الصحيفة. 

مادة (49): للصحيفة الحق في الحصول على المعلومات والأنباء والبيانات والإحصائيات من مصادرها ولها حق نشرها أو عدم نشرها. 

مادة (50): يجب على رئيس التحرير أن يقبل من المواطنين ما يقدمونه من مواضيع للنشر ويجوز له رفضها اذا ما تعارضت مع أحكام هذا القانون، ويحق للمواطن التظلم إلى وزير الإعلام. 

الفصل الثاني:الرقابة المالية على الصحف والمجلات 

مادة (51): يحظر حظراً تاماً على الصحف أن تتلقى معونات أو هبات بأية صورة كانت ومن أي جهة غير يمنية أيا كان الغرض من هذه الهبات والمعونات. 

مادة (52): يحظر الإعلان عن فتح إكتتاب عما يقضي به من غرامات أو رسوم أو تعويضات على أصحاب الصحف والعاملين فيها. 

مادة (53): على أصحاب الصحف والمجلات أن يمسكوا سجلات حسابات منتظمة حسب الأصول التجارية وأن يختاروا لها محاسباً قانونياً معتمداً للإشراف على هذه السجلات وضبط الميزانية السنوية للصحيفة. 

مادة (54): لوزارة الإعلام الإطلاع على البيانات المالية للصحف وحساباتها وميزانياتها ومستنداتها للتأكد من تطبيق احكام هذا الفصل مع إلتزام المكلفين من الوزارة بالإطلاع على تلك البيانات بالمحافظة على سرية المعاملات في غير ما يقع تحت طائلة القانون. 

الفصل الثالث : تداول الصحف والمجلات والمطبوعات 

مادة (55): لا يجوز تداول الصحيفة أو المجلة أو المطبوعة إذا لم يذكر فيها إسم الصحيفة أو المجلة أو المطبوع وصاحب الإمتياز ورئيس التحرير أو المؤلف وتاريخ ومكان صدورها وثمن النسخة وقيمة الإشتراك ورقم العدد وإسم المطبوعة ودار النشر التي طبعت فيها، وذلك بشكل ظاهر على صفحة من صفحات الصحيفة أو المجلة او المطبوع. 

مادة (56): 

أ-على كل من يرغب في مزاولة مهنة إستيراد وبيع وتوزيع وتداول الكتب والمطبوعات والمجلات الثقافية والمواد القرطاسية، وإقامة المعارض الثقافية أن يحصل على ترخيص كتابي مسبق من وزارة الثقافة. 

ب-على كل من يرغب في مزاولة مهنة إستيراد وبيع وتوزيع وتداول الصحف والمجلات أن يحصل على ترخيص كتابي مسبق من وزارة الإعلام. 

مادة (57): يجوز تداول أي صحيفة أو مجلة أو مطبوع يطبع خارج اليمن مالم يتضمن أمراً من الأمور المحظورة نشرها وتداولها وفقاً للقانون النافذ وللوزير المختص الحق في منع تداول أي صحيفة أو مجلة أو مطبوع اذا تناقضت محتوياتها مع نصوص هذا القانون. 

مادة (58): 

أ-لصاحب الصحيفة أو المجلة أو المطبوع الحق في التظلم من قرار منع التداول إلى القضاء. 

ب-لا تحول إجراءات منع تداول الصحيفة أو المجلة أو المطبوع من إتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية وفقاً للنظم النافذة. 

مادة (59): يجوز فتح مكتبة لبيع الصحف والمجلات والمطبوعات والمواد القرطاسية، وإقامة المعارض الثقافية وذلك بقصد تداولها بترخيص كتابي من الجهة المختصة بوزارة الثقافة، ولا يشترط الترخيص لمن يقوم بتوزيع الصحف والمجلات والمطبوعات كنشاط إضافي رئيسي. 

الفصل الرابع : حق التصحيح والرد ونشر البلاغات الرسمية 

مادة (60): حق الرد والتصحيح هو حق مكفول للمواطنين والأحزاب والمنظمات الجماهيرية والإبداعية والوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية والشخصيات الإعتبارية، ويمكن ممارسته من قبل ممثلها القانون وذلك اذا تضمن النشر ما يتعلق بهذه الشخصيات ذاتها. 

مادة (61): كل مقال تنشره الصحفية أو المجلة أو المطبوع ترد فيه إشارة أو يقصد بها ولو تلميحاً لشخص او جهة معينة يكون لهذا الشخص أو الجهة حق الرد بالشروط والأوضاع المبينة في هذا الفصل، اذا كان له مصلحة مشروعة في ذلك ولو لم يكن المقال منطوياً على قذف أو سب في حقه. 

مادة (62): يجب على رئيس التحرير أن ينشر التصحيح أو الرد بذات الحروف وبنفس اللغة والمساحة، وبنفس الصحفة وبدون مقابل بالكيفية والأحوال التالية: 

1- بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن. 

2- بنا على طلب الورثة أو من يفوضونه بالرد على المقال أو خبر ينشر مورثهم بعد وفاته. 

3- اذا وصل الرد أو التصحيح إلى رئيس التحرير خلال الثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ نشر الموضوع المراد تصحيحه. 

مادة (63): يلزم رئيس التحرير بنشر التصحيح أو الرد إليه خلال الثلاثة الأيام التالية لتاريخ إستلامه اذا كانت الصحيفة يومية وفي أول عدد يصدر من الصحيفة بعد إستلامه اذا كانت غير يومية. 

مادة (64): يلتزم رئيس التحرير بأن ينشر بغير مقابل وفي أول عدد يصدر من الصحيفة أو المجلة وفي الموقع المخصص للاخبار الهامة ما ترسله اليه الوزارات والهيئات من بلاغات أو بيانات أو انباء متصلة بالصلح العام تصحيحاً لمسائل سبق للصحيفة نشرها. 

مادة (65): يجوز للصحيفة أو المجلة رفض نشر الرد أو التصحيح أو التكذيب في الأحوال التالية: 

أ-اذا إنتفعت الأحوال الواردة في المادة (61) من هذا القانون. 

ب-اذا سبق للصحيفة أو المجلة أن صححت بنفس المعنى الوقائع والرد والتصحيحات التي اشتمل عليها المقال المطلوب تصحيحه. 

ج- اذا كان التصحيح موقعاً باسم مستعار أو كان مكتوباً بلغة غير اللغة التي نشر بها الخبر أو المقال المصحح أو الموضوع. 

مادة (66): يحق لصاحب الشان التظلم إلى وزير الإعلام أو اللجوء إلى القضاء في حالة امتناع رئيس التحرير عن نشر التصحيح أو الرد. 

مادة (67): يلزم الناشر بتصحيح المعلومات والبيانات والوقائع الخاطئة الواردة في المطبوعة فور إطلاعه على الحقيقة، ويحق لصاحب الشأن التظلم إلى وزير الثقافة أو اللجوء إلى القضاء في حالة إمتناع الناشر عن نشر الرد أو التصحيح. 

الفصل الخامس : الإعلانات 

مادة (68): يجوز فتح مكاتب أو وكالات للدعاية والإعلانات ومزاولة أعمال الدعاية والإعلان بأي صورة من الصور وعرض أي إعلان تجاري بواسطة جهاز السينما وما في حكمه في دور العرض أو الأماكن العامة وذلك بعد الحصول على ترخيص كتابي من وزارة الثقافة. 

مادة (69): تحدد كل صحيفة تعريفة الأسعار لإعلاناتها بالتنسيق مع الجهة المختصة للأسعار وتودع هذه التعريفة أو أي تعديل يطرأ عليها لدى وزارة الإعلام لضمان التزام الصحيفة بها. 

مادة (70): يجب ان يميز الإعلان عند نشره عن غيره من المواد المنشورة في الصحيفة وذلك بعبارة (مادة إعلانية). 

مادة (71): اذا نشرت الصحيفة إعلاناً لجهة أو مؤسسة دون الموافقة الكتابية منها فلا يلزم دفع مقابل الإعلان. 

مادة (72): يعتبر في حكم الإعلان ما تعمل على نشره الهيئات والمنظمات الدولية في صورة مقال أو يصدر به ملحقاً خاصاً بالصحيفة يسجل إنجازات دولة أو سياستها. 

مادة (73): يجب أن يكون تحديد الأجر عن هذه الاعلانات وفقاً للأسعار المقررة في الصحيفة دون زيادة. 

مادة (74): لا يجوز أن ينطوي الإعلان على ما هو محظور في هذا القانون ويلتزم رئيس التحرير المسؤول بالإمتناع عن نشره. 

مادة (75): يصدر وزير الثقافة اللائحة المنظمة لمنح التراخيص بمزاولة أعمال الدعاية والإعلان والمحال الخاصة بها والشروط الواجب توافرها في طلب الترخيص. 

الباب الرابع الأحكام المتعلقة بالمطابع ودور النشر والمصنفات والإيداع القانوني 

الفصل الأول : المطابع 

مادة (76) : يجب لإنشاء مطبعة واستثمارها الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزارة الثقافة ويقدم طلب الترخيص إلى الجهة المختصة بالوزارة مشتملاً على البيانات الآتية: 

1- اسم مالك المطبعة ومكان إقامته وتاريخ ميلاده. 

2- اسم المطبعة ونوع الآلات المستخدمة فيها وعددها ومقرها وعنوان ادارتها. 

3- اسم المسؤول عن إداراتها ومكان إقامته وتاريخ ميلاده. 

4- رقم القيد في السجل التجاري. 

مادة (77): يشترط في مدير المطبعة المسؤول ما يلي : 

1- أن يكون كامل الأهلية. 

2- أن لا يكون قد صدر ضده حكم في عقوبة جنائية بهذه المهنة مالم يكن قد رد إليه إعتباره وفقاً للقانون. 

3- أن لا يقل عمره عن خمسة وعشرين عاماً ويجب : 

أ-أن يكون لديه خبرة في مجال الطباعة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات. 

ب-أن لا يكون مديراً مسؤولاً لمطبعة أخرى. 

4- وإذا إتخذت المطبعة شكل المؤسسة أو الشركة المساهمة يجب : 

أ-أن تكون أسهمها اسمية. 

ب-أن تقدم البيانات اللازمة عن مالك المطبعة وأعضاء مجلس إدارتها أو هيئتها إلى وزارة الثقافة. 

مادة (78): تقوم وزارة الثقافة بالبت في طلب الترخيص خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه اليها فإذا إنقضت المدة دون رد أو رفضت الوزارة منح الترخيص لصاحب الشأن التظلم مباشرة إلى القضاء خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بقرار الرفض أو إنقضاء مدة الثلاثين يوماً دون رد. 

مادة (79): 

أ-يجب على مالك المطبعة أو مديرها المسؤول إخطار وزارة الثقافة بأي تغيير يطرأ على البيانات التي إشتمل عليها بيان الترخيص بفتح المطبعة وذلك قبل أسبوع من تاريخ حدوث التغييرات فإذا كان قد حدث التغيير على وجه غير متوقع يجب إخطار الوزارة بعد أسبوع من حدوثه. 

ب-لوزارة الثقافة الحق في إلغاء الترخيص إذا ترتب على التغيير إخلال بالشروط التي نص عليها القانون. 

مادة (80): يجوز لمالك المطبعة التنازل عن ملكيتها وذلك بعد الحصول على موافقة كتابية من الجهة المختصة بالوزارة ويقدم طلب الحصول على الموافقة مشتملاً على البيانات والوثائق المؤيدة لتوافر الشروط. 

مادة (81): اذا توفى مالك المطبعة وجب على ورثته إخطار وزارة الثقافة كتابياً خلال شهرين من تاريخ الوفاة وينتقل الترخيص بمزاولة النشاط اليهم مالم يفصحوا عن رغبتهم في عدم الإستمرار في مزاولة العمل. 

مادة (82): 

أ-يجب على مالك المطبعة أو مديرها المسؤول أن يمسك سجلا مختوماً بخاتم وزارة الثقافة يدون فيه عناوين المطبوعات المعدة للنشر تبعاً لتاريخ ورودها، وكذا أسماء أصحابها وعدد النسخ المطبوع منها. 

ب- على مالك المطبعة أو مديرها تقديم السجل إلى الجهة المختصة بوزارة الثقافة كي تثبت في أول صحفة أو أخر صفحة عدد صفحاته وتاريخ تقديمه وإسم المطبعة ومالكها أو المدير المسؤول فيها ورقم الترخيص بفتح المطبعة. 

مادة (83): يجب أن يددون في إحدى صفحات المطبوع بصورة واضحة إسم المطبعة وعنوانها وإسم الناشر وعنوانه وتاريخ الطبع، كما يدون في المكان المناسب إسم المؤلف وحقوق الطبع. 

مادة (84): لا يجوز طبع أو إعادة طبع أي مطبوع إلا بموافقة قانونية من مالك حقوق الطبع سواء كان شخصاً طبيعياً أو إعتبارياً. 

مادة (85): يتحمل صاحب المطبعة ومديرها المسؤول المسؤولية الكاملة عن أي مطبوع يصدر عن المطبعة مخالفاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة (86): لا تسري أحكام المواد (83 ، 84 ، 85) من هذا القانون على المطبوعات ذات الصفة الخاصة بالعمل التجاري. 

الفصل الثاني : دور النشر 

مادة (87) : على من يرغب في إنشاء دار نشر أن يتقدم بطلب إلى الجهة المختصة بوزارة الثقافة للحصول على الترخيص ويوضح في الطلب البيانات الآتية : 

1- إسم مالك الدار ومكان إقامته وتاريخ ميلاده. 

2- عنوانه. 

3- إسم الدار ومقرها. 

4- صفتها. 

5- إسم المدير المسؤول ومكان إقامته وعنوانه وتاريخ ميلاده. 

6- إسم المطبعة التي تطبع فيها كتب هذا الدار إن لم يكن للدار مطبعة خاصة بها. 

7- اذا كانت دار النشر شركة مساهمة فيجب ذكر أسماء أعضاء مجلس إدارتها وهيئاتهم الإستشارية ومكان إقامة كل منهم وعنوانه ورأسمال الشركة ويودع نسخة من عقد الشركة ونظامها الأساسي. ولا يجوز فتح الدار إلا بعد صدور الترخيص من الوزارة. 

مادة (88): 

أ-يجب أن تتوفر في مالك دار النشر الشروط التالية: 

1- أن لا يكون قد صدر في حقه حكم قضائي في جريمة تتعلق بهذه المهنة مالم يكن قد رد إليه إعتباره وفقاً للقانون. 

2- اذا اتخذت دار النشر شكل المؤسسة أو الشركة المساهمة فيجب أن تكون أسهمها إٍسمية. 

ب-يشترط في مدير دار النشر توافر الشروط المشار إليها في المادة (77) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (89): يجب أن يكون لكل دار نشر هيئة إستشارية تخصصية من ذوي الكفاءة والمعرفة والدراية في نشاط دور النشر. 

مادة (90): يجب أن يذكر إسم الناشر وعنوانه في الصفحة الأولى أو الاخيرة من أي مطبوع يصدر عن دار النشر. 

الفصل الثالث: المصنفات الفنية 

مادة(91): لا يجوز ممارسة مهنة تصدير أو إستيراد أو تأجير أو بيع أو تصوير أو عرض أو توزيع المصنفات الفنية كالافلام السينمائية والفيديو واشرطة الكاسيت وأي مصنفات فنية أخرى إلا بترخيص كتابي مسبق من وزارة الثقافة. 

مادة (92): يجوز عرض أي مصنف على الجمهور في عرض عام شريطة عدم تعارضه مع الامور المحظور نشرها وتداولها وفقاً لهذا القانون. 

مادة (93): لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على العروض التي تقدم عن طريق الأحزاب والمنظمات الجماهيرية والإبداعية والوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية فيما يتعلق بنشاطها وكذا التي تعرضها البعثات الدبلوماسية والهيئات القنصلية داخل مقارها وعلى أعضائها. 

مادة (94): يجوز لأي شخص أن ينتج أو يدير أو يشترك أو يساعد في إنتاج وإخراج أعمال مسرحية أو سينمائية أو تليفزيونية أو غنائية أو موسيقية أو ما يدخل في حكمها شريطة عدم الإخلال بأحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة (95): يصدر وزير الثقافة اللوائح والانظمة التي تحدد شروط وبيانات منح التراخيص لما ورد في أحكام هذا الفصل. 

الفصل الرابع: الإيداع القانوني 

مادة (96): 

1- يجب تسجيل أي عمل مطبوع في السجل المعد لذلك والاشارة على صفحة من صفحات المطبوع الأول والأخيرة إلى رقم الإيداع في المكتبة الوطنية. 

2- تودع لدى جهة الإيداع نسخ من المطبوعات والصحف والمجلات والكتب والأعمال الأدبية والفنية على إختلاف أنواعها. 

مادة (97): عند إصدار أي صحيفة أو ملحقاً لها أو طباعة أي مجلة أو مطبوع يجب إيداع خمس نسخ منه لدى الجهة المختصة بوزارتي الإعلام والثقافة أو فرعيهما في المحافظة التي يقع الإصدار في دائرتها وخمس نسخ لدى المكتبة الوطنية في العاصمة أو المحافظة ويعطى إيصال لهذا الايداع. 

مادة (98): في حال صدور طبعة جديدة من المطبوع دون تعديل يلزم إيداع خمس نسخ منه لدى الجهة المختصة بوزارتي الاعلام والثقافة أو فرعيهما في المحافظة الواقع الاصدار في دائرتها ونسختين لدى المكتبة الوطنية. 

مادة (99) : يجب إيداع خمس نسخ من أي مطبوع ينشر خارج البلاد لمؤلف أو مترجم يمني وذلك لدى الجهة المختصة بوزارة الثقافة. 

مادة (100): على مستوردي المطبوعات إيداع نسختين من كل مطبوع مستورد لدى الجهة المختصة بوزارة الثقافة قبل عرضه للتداول. مالم يكن عدد النسخ المستوردة محدوداً فيكفي في هذه الحالة إيداع نسخة واحدة فقط. 

مادة (101): يحظر توزيع أي عمل مطبوع مالم يسجل ويودع طبقاً للقانون. 

مادة (102): لا تسري أحكام المواد (97، 98، 99، 100، 101) من هذا القانون على المطبوعات ذات الصفة التجارية. 

الباب الخامس محظورات النشر والأحكام الجزائية 

الفصل الاول: محظورات النشر 

مادة (103): يلتزم كل من العاملين في الصحافة المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية وبصفة خاصة المسؤولين في الإذاعة المسموعة والمرئية وكل من صاحب الصحيفة رئيس التحرير المسؤول وصاحب المطبعة ودور النشر والصحفيين بالإمتناع عن طباعة ونشر وتداول وإذاعة ما يلي: 

1- ما يمس العقيدة الإسلامية ومبادئها السامية أو يحقر الديانات السماوية والعقائد الإنسانية. 

2- ما يمس المصلحة العليا للبلاد من وثائق ومعلومات سرية أو إفشاء أسرار الأمن والدفاع عن الوطن وفقاً للقانون. 

3- ما يؤدي إلى إثارة النعرات القبلية أو الطائفية أو العنصرية أو المناطقية أو السلالية وبث روح الشقاق والتفرقة بين أفراد المجتمع أو ما يدعو على تكفيرهم. 

4- ما يؤدي إلى ترويج الأفكار المعادية لأهداف ومبادئ الثورة اليمنية أو المساس بالوحدة الوطنية أو تشويه التراث والحضارة اليمنية والعربية والاسلامية. 

5- ما يؤدي إلى الإخلال بالآداب العامة، وما يمس كرامة الأشخاص والحريات الشخصية بهدف الترويج والتشهير الشخصي. 

6- وقائع الجلسات غير المعلنة لهيئات سلطات الدولة العليا. 

7- وقائع التحقيق أثناء مرحلتي التحقيق والمحاكمة بما يؤثر على سير العادلة والتي يحظر فيها النشر من أجهزة البحث والتحري والإدعاء والقضاء. 

8- تعمد نشر بيانات أو أنباء أو معلومات أو أخبار غير صحيحة بهدف التأثير على الوضع الإقتصادي وأحداث تشويش أو بلبلة في البلاد. 

9- التحريض على إستخدام العنف والارهاب. 

10- الاعلانات المتضمنة عبارات أو صورا تتنافى مع القيم الاسلامية والآداب العام أو قذف وتشويه سمعة الاشخاص أو الإعتداء على حقوق الغير أو تضليل الجماهير. 

11- إعلانات المستحضرات الطبية والتجميلية والمواد الغذائية دون إذن من الجهة المختصة. 

12- التعرض بالنقد المباشر والشخصي لشخص رئيس الدولة ولا أن تنسب إليه أقوالاً أو تنشر له صوراً إلا بإذن مسبق من مكتب الرئيس أو وزارة الاعلام مالم يكن هذا القول أو التصوير تم في حديث عام للجمهور أو في مقابلة عامة ولا تسري هذه الأحكام بالضرورة على النقد الموضوعي البناء. 

الفصل الثاني: الأحكام الجزائية 

مادة (104): مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد في أي قانون آخر يعاقب كل من خالف هذا القانون بغرامة لا تزيد عن (10) آلاف ريال أو بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة واحدة. 

مادة (105): للمحكمة أن تقضي بإغلاق الصحيفة أو المطبعة أو دار النشر أو محلات تداول المطبوعات والمصنفات الفنية وما في حكمها التي فتحها صاحبها بدون الترخيص المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون. 

مادة (106): يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بإحدى العقوبات التكميلية التالية : 

1- منع مزاولة مهنة الصحافة والطباعة وتداول المطبوعات وتصدير وإستيراد وتأجير أو بيع الافلام السينمائية وعروض المصنفات الفنية وغيرها من المهن المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولمدة لا تزيد عن سنة. 

2- المصادرة. 

مادة (107): يجوز الحجز إدارياً على المطبوع أو الصحيفة اذا تم الطبع أو الإصدار والتداول خلافاً لما نص عليه هذا القانون وذلك بقرار من الوزير أو من ينوب عنه ويعرض الامر على القضاء للنظر في مصادرة الأشياء المحجوزة عليها. ويحق لصاحب الشأن اللجوء إلى القضاء للطعن بقرار الحجز والمطالبة بتعويض. 

مادة (108): يعد رئيس التحرير فاعلاً أصلياً لأي فعل مخالف لهذا القانون يرتكبه الكاتب أو واضع الرسم أو من باشر غير ذلك بأي طريقة من طرق التعبير مالم يثبت أن النشر تم بغير علمه. 

مادة (109): يعاقب وفقاً لأحكام المادة (104) كل مستورد وموزع أي مطبوع أو صحيفة أو مجلة أو أي مصنف فني أشتمل على كتابة أو رمز أو صور شمسية أو طريقة أخرى من طرق التعبير نشرت في الخارج بصورة مخالفة لهذا القانون. 

مادة (110): يعاقب وفقاً لاحكام المادة (104) كل صحفي وصاحب صحيفة أو مطبعة أو دار نشر ثبت حصوله على أموال أو خدمات من جهة خارجية بقصد البلبلة والإثارة في أوساط الرأي العام. 

الباب السادس الاحكام العامة الختامية 

مادة (111): على أصحاب المطبوعات والمطابع والصحف ودور التوزيع والنشر ترتيب أوضاعهم وفق أحكام هذا القانون خلال فترة ثلاثة أشهر من تنفيذ هذا القانون. 

مادة (112): لا يجوز مصادرة أو وقف أي صحيفة أو مجلة أو مطبوع وما في حكمها إلا طبقاً للقانون. 

مادة (113): يخضع إنشاء مكاتب ووكالات الخدمات الصحفية والإعلامية وصالات العروض ومكاتب الترجمة لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح المنظمة. 

مادة (114): يصدر وزيرا الاعلام والثقافة كل فيما يخصه القرارات واللوائح والتعليمات المنفذة لأحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة (115): لأغراض هذا القانون يلغى أي نص يتعارض واحكامه. 

مادة (116): يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية - صنعاء 

بتاريخ 5 جمادي الثاني 1411هـ 

الموافق 23 ديسمبر 1990م 

علي عبدالله صالح 

رئيس مجلس الرئاسة

----------

